# Euchner Sicherheitsschalter an Siemens F-CPU anschliessen und auswerten



## Krumnix (19 März 2013)

Hallo.

Mir ist bei einer Anlage aufgefallen, das der Lieferant bei den eingebauten Euchner Sicherheitstürschalter (MGB-L1HE-ARA) die Ansteuerung und Auswertung auf normale 
Eingangs- und Ausgangs-Karten.
Nur die Notaus-Auswertung des Euchners ist auf Safety-Eingänge verdrahtet.
Ist sowas zuläßig? Bzw. wo kann ich nachlesen, wie die "Tür geschlossen" Meldung in das Sicherheitsprogramm und auch die Verdrahtung dazu erfolgen muss?
Das gleiche auch für die Ansteuerung des Entriegelungsmagneten zum Öffnen der Tür.

Diese "normalen" Signale werden im SPS-Programm auch in einem Standard-FC verarbeitet und dieser meldet in das Safety-Programm dann, das die Tür
geschlossen ist. 

Ich habe Zweifel, das sowas zuläßig ist.

Hat jemand Quellen für mich zum belegen meiner Vermutungen oder auch gegebelegen?!

Danke!


----------



## Krumnix (19 März 2013)

Meine Nachforschungen haben erstmal ergeben, das die Euchner intern alles soweit regelt, das mit den 2 Meldekontakten nach Aussen (2-Kanalige Sicherheit) immer gemeldet
wird, wenn am dem Schalter was nicht stimmt. 
D.H. Not-Aus ist betätigt oder Tür ist nicht sicher verriegelt.
Der Kontakt, das die Tür nicht verriegelt ist, wird zusätzlich geliefert, dient aber nur für nicht-sicherer Weiterverarbeitungen (Anzeige im Display z.B.).

Was mir aber nicht gefällt, ist der Zustand, das man den Entriegelungsmechanismus auf einen Standard-Ausgang gelegt hat. 

Ist sowas zuläßig?


----------



## Blockmove (19 März 2013)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Was mir aber nicht gefällt, ist der Zustand, das man den Entriegelungsmechanismus auf einen Standard-Ausgang gelegt hat.
> 
> Ist sowas zuläßig?



Ja das ist erstmal zulässig.
Es kommt darauf an ob die Verriegelung / Zuhaltung als Sicherheitsfunktion definiert ist.
Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, dann ist eine "normale" Ansteuerung kein Problem.
Themen für eine sichere Zuhaltung sind z.B. nachlaufende Spindeln oder ähnliches.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (19 März 2013)

Hallo,

ohne jetzt die Applikation zu kennen, würde ich sagen,
daß die Sicherheitsfunktion Tür und die Sicherheitsfunktion NOT-HALT
den gleichen PL haben, da sie auf die gleiche Anlage wirken.
Dann müssen beide auf den Safety-Teil der Steuerung, da Du
mit Standard-SPS maximal PLb erreichen kannst.

Bei der Zuhaltung hängt es davon ab, ob es sich um eine 
Sicherheitszuhaltung, z.B. wegen zu kleinem Sicherheitsabstand zwischen
Tür und Gefahrenstelle (dann Safety) oder eine Funktionszuhaltung, z.B.
zur Vermeidung von Stillständen (dann Standard) handelt.

Diese Aussagen vorbehaltlich der Unkenntnis der Applikation und des Schalters.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Krumnix (19 März 2013)

Die Tür gewährt Zugang zu einer Presse. Teile der Presse fahren in ca. 2m Höhe bis an den Schutzzaun ran.
Durch drücken der Eintrittsfreigabe fährt die Maschine noch einen Schritt fertig und dann wird die Tür frei gegeben.

Euchner selbst sagt aber, das die Ansteuerung intern auch nur Einkanalig erfolgt. Das würde ggf. in meinem Fall
doch bedeute, das ich die höhere Version bei Euchner einsetzen müsste, wenn ich dies umsetzen muss, oder?


----------



## Tommi (19 März 2013)

was heißt "höhere Version?"

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety123 (29 März 2013)

Hallo Krumnix,

Es ist entscheidend, dass die beiden sicheren Ausgänge der MGB auf die F-DIs gehen. Sobald der Schalter erkennt, dass du die Tür entriegelst oder  ein sonstiger Fehler auftritt schalten die  sicheren Ausgänge ab und die Steuerung weiss, dass die Tür nicht mehr sicher ist.
Eine zweikanalige Ansteuerung des Magneten ist laut Norm nicht notwendig. Warum? Na ja, was passiert wenn du dauerhaft 24V drauf hast? Der Magnet ist bestromt und die Zuhaltung deaktiviert (Bei L1 Version). Dies bedeutet, dass der Schalter die sicheren Ausgänge abgeschaltet hat --> Steuerung weiss Bescheid.
Der Not-Halt hat in erster Linie gar keinen Einfluss auf den Sicherheitsschalter, der ist nur physisch im gleichen Gehäuse. In der Regel wird die Not-Halt Kette auch separat verdrahtet, dass heisst an andere sichere Eingänge der Steuerung angeschlossen. 
Bei der MGB bekommst du, wenn verdrahtet vom Elektriker, auch noch Meldeasugänge (nicht sicher!) wir Tür angelehnt, Riegelzunge eingefahren aber noch keine aktive Zuhaltung und eine Fehlermeldesignal.
Die MGB selber ist grundsätzlich bis PLe einsetzbar. Das hängt aber von der gesamten Verdrahtujng des Sicherheitskreises ab. Rückführkreis, Schüze etc. Ohne die Applikation genau zu kennen (das ist aber zwingend notwendig um eine Beurteilung machen zu können). Bei Pressen ist die Wahrscheinlichkiet hoch, dass du mind.PLd wenn nicht sogar PLe brauchst.


----------

